# The Murphy Zoological Society



## Dragonsflame (Dec 8, 2013)

Besides my four rattie boys, I have what my friends have dubbed the mini zoo. Many of my pets are rescues or adoptions from the store I work at. 6 cats: Mr. Mojo, Ghenghis Khan, Spock, Serendipity, Willow, & Spook E Katt2 bearded dragons: Sheila & Julius1 ball python: Neela2 leopard geckos: Hermes & Ares1 crested gecko (who my husband hasn't named yet)1 long hair hamster: Rocky Balboa (he was in a fight with another hamster & lost lol)5 aquariums with assorted fish


----------

